
Alpine 3.8 Released - nikolay
https://alpinelinux.org/posts/Alpine-3.8.0-released.html
======
nikolay
[https://git.alpinelinux.org/cgit/aports/commit/?id=2484b3eda...](https://git.alpinelinux.org/cgit/aports/commit/?id=2484b3eda99f681c7de0866b438f63cdcc31b5da)

